Ask HN: What’s the perfect job for a tinkerer? - softwareqrafter
======
Bucephalus355
I assume if you say you’re a tinkerer that means you are someone who likes a
“generalist” approach to learning.

Some things come to mind:

\- Librarian \- Car Mechanic (so many different systems in a car, electrical,
fuel, mechanical, sound, etc) \- Park Service or Forest Service (have to fix a
lot of stuff out there on your own)

In the end, today all you can ask for is a job that pays well and doesn’t
treat you like shit. Most jobs no one works the full 40 hours. Maybe just do
35 hours at your real job, and 35 hours doing whatever you want (joining the
maker movement seems like a good idea).

